

Just in case world ends today? - ankitaggarwal

Just in case world ends today, what would you like to say to people on HN. :)
======
ISL
So long, and thanks for all the fish!

~~~
CyberFonic
See you at The Restaurant at the End of the Universe! The cocktails are
awesome. And most importantly .... Don't Panic !

------
bbissoon
It's been a pleasure, see you on the other side.

------
sidcool
It was enlightening. Thanks.

